# Angeln in Abu Dhabi



## Hasiking (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen. 
Eigentlich bin ich ja Norwegenangler aber ich komme Anfang November für eine Woche nach Abu Dhabi und würde gern mal aufs Meer, groß Fische fangen;-)
Hat da jemand Erfahrung? 
Meine Recherchen im Netz hatten eigentlich nur einen Treffer gebracht. Der wollte jedoch 600,--Euro für 4 Stunden!! 
Vielleicht war ja schon mal einer da und hat jemand mit vernünftigen Preisen gefunden und sogar was gefangen. 

Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Abu Dhabi*



Hasiking schrieb:


> Meine Recherchen im Netz hatten eigentlich nur einen Treffer gebracht.


Meine Recherche brachte, in weniger als einer halben Minute, gaaanz viele Treffer.
http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...fishing+abu+dhabi&spell=1&fp=13382a2da075e0b4

Unter anderem auf der 2. Trefferseite einen Anbieter für 103,-US
http://www.arabiahorizons.com/Deep-Sea-Fishing/?gclid=CJ2C6L_i46QCFcdR6wodpQ5tLg


----------



## Hasiking (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Abu Dhabi*

ok, ok, Treffer gibt´s in goggle genug. Nur kommt man dann doch nicht richtig zum Ziel, weil die meisten Seiten zwar Abu Dhabi als Suchwort drin haben aber beim genauen Nachlesen stellt man fest, dass dann die Tour ab Dubai startet... so leider auch der Tip auf Seite 2! Noch dazu, dass ich eigentlich nur an einem Freitag Zeit habe und da ist bei denen Wochenende.

Aber ich habe gerade noch mal einen angeschrieben, der Touren anbietet, bis 6 Personen. Mal schauen, ob da noch´´n Platz frei ist.

Dann habe ich gesehen, dass in einigen Hotels fishingtrips angeboten werden - vielleicht werde ich da ja noch fündig. 
Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten, wenn ich zurück bin.

Es wäre halt gut gewesen, wenn schon mal einer dort war und auch was geangelt hat. Es sagt halt doch mehr aus, wenn ein Angler berichtet, der es schon selbst erlebt hat...


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Abu Dhabi*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, Wolfgang #6
Die Chance das sich noch jemand meldet mit eig. Erfahrungen ist ja auch nicht auszuschließen, auch wenn das Gebiet nicht gerade zu den bekannten Destinationen für das Hochseeangeln gilt.
Der Fischbestand ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, zumindest spiegeln das einige, wenige Berichte aus der Gegend.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## cordula (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Abu Dhabi*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wir waren vor 2 Jahren in Dubai und wollten auch Hochseeangeln. Ich hatte mir im voraus auch die hohen Preise angesehen und gedacht, das man vor Ort andere Möglichkeiten hat. Leider blieben die Preise auch vor Ort hoch. #cAußerdem wurde uns bei einigen Anbietern gesagt, das sie keine einzelnen Plätze verkaufen, da es des öfteren Probleme gegeben hätte auf Grund von "Konkurenzkämpfen" |krach:der verschiedenen Teilnehmer.
Daher wird immer nur das ganze Boot an eine geschlossene Gruppe verchartert.
Aber vielleicht hast du in Abu Dhabi ja mehr Glück. Wir haben es auf jeden Fall gelassen und sind statt dessen Tontauben schiessen gegangen#6 
Viel Spaß trotzdem
Cordula


----------



## Prrp (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Abu Dhabi*

Das Problem daran ist, dass wirklich nur ganze Boote vermietet werden. Und die sind auf ca. 5 Personen ausgelegt. Zusätzlich begleitet dich natürlich noch ein Kapitän und der möchte auch bezahlt werden.
Sämtliches Equipment wird dir meistens auch komplett gestellt.

Und wie bei diesem Angebot (Angeln in Abu Dhabi) zahlst du pro Person nur noch 105€ für einen 4 Stunden Ausflug. Das kann man sich doch mal gönnen


----------

